# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Εκθέσεις και Εκδηλώσεις >  Έκθεση "Αρόδο"  - Λιμάνια, πορθμεία και βαρκάρηδες της Άνδρου

## Ellinis

Μετά την έκθεση που έγινε πέρσι στην ¶νδρο, ο φιλοπρόοδος όμιλος το Γαύριο και ο Δήμος Αθηναίων, φαίρνουν την έκθεση _"AΡΟΔΟ Λιμάνια, πορθμεία και βαρκάρηδες της ¶νδρου"_ στην Αθήνα.

Πέρα από τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες που είδαμε πέρσι στο Γαύριο, θα δούμε και άλλες που στο μεταξύ κατάφερε ο Γιάννης Μαμάης να ανασύρει από το "χρονοντούλαπο της ιστορίας".

Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες παρακάτω :

arodo1.jpg

Καθώς και ένα μικρό δείγμα του τι πρόκειται να δούμε :

arodo2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Η έκθεση φαίνεται οτι είχε πολύ μεγάλη απήχηση. Μάλιστα έτυχε προβολής και από τηλεοπτικό κανάλι, το σχετικό βίντεο εδώ.

----------

